# iPad 3G ou Wifi : besoin d'éclaircissements.



## Benjamin875 (28 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'éclaircissements entre ses deux modèles.

1) Faut il obligatoirement un forfait 3G à part de son forfait téléphone ? 

2) Comment les opérateurs font ils pour voir qu'on utilise leur forfait en modem ? 
Tant que je dépasse pas ma limite de 200 mo ...

3) C'est si on jailbreak qu'on peut passer entre les mailles du "filet" ?

Car effectivement ca m'embête d'acheter un 3G alors que je peux partager la connexion, quand j'en aurai besoin, ce qui risque d'être assez rare.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Mai 2011)

1) en théorie il te faut un forfait. Si tu jailbreak tu peut t'en sortir, mais c'est interdit par les opérateurs...

2) ils regardent simplement l'id de ton navigateur... Avec L'ipad pas de soucis (safari) mais si tu utilisez IE, Ca se voit...

Par contre: 

Le modèle 3G comporte un GPS, absent de la version wifi...
La connexion partagée via l'iPhone sera beaucoup plus lente que la connexion d'un iPad 3G en direct...

Gare a l'autonomie: avec la solution modem, il te faut un iPad et un iPhone chargé, et le partage de la connexion 3G consomme a mort la batterie de ton iPhone...


----------



## Benjamin875 (28 Mai 2011)

Donc si j'ai bien compris, je peux utiliser la puce 3G de mon iPhone 4 dans un iPad 3G, tant que je vais sur safari ? (tant pis si c'est illégal).

Et sinon que propose le jailbreak ?
C'est vraiment plus long à charger ? (ça peut toujours dépanner pour taper et envoyer un long mail peut être par exemple)

Peut on me confirmer ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Benjamin875 (30 Mai 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## Vd4ever (16 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Si je comprend bien tu possède un iPhone 4 et tu voudrai acheter un iPad ?

Et bien j'était dans la même situation que toi et j'ai choisi un iPad wifi. 
J'ai jailbreaker mon iPhone et il existe quelque petit truc comme MyWi. Le principe tu lance l'application et tu va sur ton iPad, et tu peut te connecter en wifi grace a la 3G de ton iPhone. 
Ça fait 2 mois que je l'utilise et je n'ai eu aucun dépassement de forfait (je suis chez Sfr). 

J'espère t'avoir aider


----------



## Ralph_ (17 Juin 2011)

non pas de forfait obligatoirement, il existe des pass prepayés

Pour moi j'ai fait le choix du 3G, au cas où, je ne pesterai pas de ne pas avoir de connexion avec pour le moment des pass


----------



## akamatzuken (17 Juin 2011)

Idem.
D'autant plus interessant d'avoir de la 3G avec l'arrivée d'Icloud.
Et comme dis y a toujours les pass en attandant l'arivée de forfait multi support multi sim.

Le partage de connexion c'est bien pour dépanner, mais généralement c'est qu'en t'en a besoin rapidement que ca merdouille. :rateau:


----------

